# Green Stuff Sculpting - Hair/facial features?



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi, I'm an aspiring GS sculptor, going through my nurgle phase to build some skill with the stuff and planning an ambitious conversion for an all bike army. And, of course, being an egotistical git :laugh: I would like to base my master of the ravenwing's hair on my own...So for starters, I just want some guidance for sculpting hair, and I might post up a picture of myself so anyone can tell me if its a hopeless venture to sculpt. If not, I'll have to just use the sammael model, as the hair is close enough anyway, but hey, vanity rules!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

What sort of hair are you going for? Short cropped marine style or long flowing girly locks?


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Normally have to make sure the hair goes in the same direction unless your going for the 'just got out of bed look'

We might need a description of your hair as well!


----------



## killmaimburn (Mar 19, 2008)

Well my hair isn't short like the SM models have, but it's hardly "girly locks" either :laugh:
I'll have to get a picture up eventually, but I'm posting from my brother's laptop which doesn't have any of my personal files including pictures. However, my hair is curly/wavy and long enough to blow out a bit in the wind, which is why I said that it's close enough to the Sammael model's hair anyway if it's too difficult to do, but if it isn't I intend to scrounge up one of the many bald helmetless marine heads I have in my bitz box and get to work. I'll try to have a picture of my hair up later today or tomorrow, and thanks for taking the time to answer right now anyway!


----------

